# Look for NY'ers



## seddon (Apr 1, 2008)

I am installing a system in my wife's 08 Lancer and I'm thinking of running an IB sub, I need all my trunk space in that car. Is anyone in the NY area running an IB setup. I would really like to here it. Thank you.


----------

